# Ext. Fiberglass Loose



## TheShopshearfamily (Jul 27, 2008)

The panels on the front and rear of the trailer seem loose to the touch. Wjen you push against them they depress in and pop out. None of the side panels have that feeling to them. Is that normal?
Also the slide comes out about an inch or two after traveling


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Our rear panel is loose like that and found out that is the way they are supposed to be....in the rear. im not sure about the front. ours is tight. 
Id get the slide checked, it should stay closed tight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd call your dealer about it asap. With your trailer being a 2008, it should be well within the warranty period.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

The front or nose panel is not a solid wall like the sides its basically a laminated sandwich of fiberglass on the outside and luan on the inside. If you push on it it will push in, but I wouldn't do that too much. The rear slide sides are different also it's an attached panel and not laminated so it may move.

If you are saying the rear slide is coming out an inch or two after towing that is NOT normal and needs to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

hi all, the area under the nose of my ob is wavey. this is around the large front storage door. is this typical ? this doesn't feel like fiberglass more like plastic


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

swanny said:


> hi all, the area under the nose of my ob is wavey. this is around the large front storage door. is this typical ? this doesn't feel like fiberglass more like plastic


I'm sorry to say this COULD be delamination, unfortunantly it's more typical for some of us then should be. More details or pics would be helpful to tell for sure.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i'll work on that first thing tomorrow. after work. thanks


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

FraTra said:


> hi all, the area under the nose of my ob is wavey. this is around the large front storage door. is this typical ? this doesn't feel like fiberglass more like plastic


I'm sorry to say this COULD be delamination, unfortunantly it's more typical for some of us then should be. More details or pics would be helpful to tell for sure.
[/quote]

If you have a 5er then this is normal and not delamination. It isn't fibreglass under there but plastic as you thought. Mine is the same way as well as my last 2 5th wheels.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks jetjane that makes me feel better. WOW wrinkles making me feel better







anyway heres a pic of my wrinkles. thanks again


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

well it looks like i'll need a do over on the pic


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

the pic in the previous post are the wrinkles. man that almost gave me a complex. lol


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine looks like that, but maybe not quite as wrinkly as yours. Mine does have a little wrinkling around the storage door but the bigger wrinkles are under the overhang, behind the pin box. It probably wouldn't hurt to get your dealer to check it out after all. My guess is they will say it is normal. Was it always that wrinkly or has it gotten worse? I don't think that plastic material is glued on but just held in place by the trim. If it bothers you a lot, then make your dealer replace it if it is still under warranty. Yours almost seems like they used too much material and it puckered.


----------

